# Jobs in Cyprus



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

I keep seeing questions for people wanting to move to Cyprus without an overseas income or an already established business so I'd like to share my personal experience just to give everyone some perspective on jobs, the economy on the ground, just my opinion.

First off Cypriots in general are highly, formally educated so the competition for any position is fierce. Unemployment right now is high and growing rapidly! All the websites that list positions here, government or otherwise are out of date. A very few companies are hiring for legitimate, salary positions and they will prefer Cypriots over any other, especially in this economy. Salaries for skilled positions have risen enough over the last decade to be almost in parody with the rest of Europe, a good thing. 
I believe that the economy will turn around quickly, a few years, if they go ahead with the gas exploration but hat won't help anyone lured here by the warm weather and nice lifestyle that doesn't have the resources to ride it out. I wouldn't move here if I didn't have income/savings to live on for a year, that's how long it will take to find a decent job according to my Cypriot friends and family. 
There are some labor jobs but also a lot of laborers looking!

It also all depends on your personal level of risk tolerance ( mine is very low). I think I'm being very realistic but not pessimistic. I have every reason to want to live here, my immediate family, plenty of resources, but the dire economy has postponed our move for at least a year.
I hope this helps.
C. In beautiful sunny Cyprus - just for the Summer


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

cds usa said:


> I keep seeing questions for people wanting to move to Cyprus without an overseas income or an already established business so I'd like to share my personal experience just to give everyone some perspective on jobs, the economy on the ground, just my opinion.
> 
> First off Cypriots in general are highly, formally educated so the competition for any position is fierce. Unemployment right now is high and growing rapidly! All the websites that list positions here, government or otherwise are out of date. A very few companies are hiring for legitimate, salary positions and they will prefer Cypriots over any other, especially in this economy. Salaries for skilled positions have risen enough over the last decade to be almost in parody with the rest of Europe, a good thing.
> I believe that the economy will turn around quickly, a few years, if they go ahead with the gas exploration but hat won't help anyone lured here by the warm weather and nice lifestyle that doesn't have the resources to ride it out. I wouldn't move here if I didn't have income/savings to live on for a year, that's how long it will take to find a decent job according to my Cypriot friends and family.
> ...


I think that is a correct and sensible view and in line with the advice often given on here that Cyprus is a country to retire to. Like many other countries it is not a place to seek work or for young working families to bring up children.

Pete


----------



## IVIark (Jul 4, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the realistic update, so much speculation about these topics. We're looking to move with rent coming in from a house in Scotland together with savings, quite young at 28 and 21... Both very determined and have plan A, B, C should anything happen.

Keeping the car and house so should things turn upside down we can come back with everything we need. That being said, glasses will be very very half full and optimistic regarding the move  

Just to open up something a little more; the jobs which are expired or out of date being posted on recruitment sites.. are these sites like Cyprus Jobs or Cyprus Recruiter? Our risk tolerance is the same as yours but until we're there it's so hard to guestimate who, what, where, when’s!

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

The best thing is to have an online business where you can work from home, you're independent and no Cypriot boss (no offense).
That's what we do. But we also know people who are really struggling because they fell in love with the place when they were on holiday and they found out that reality and life here is quite different.


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

IVIark said:


> Thank you for the realistic update, so much speculation about these topics. We're looking to move with rent coming in from a house in Scotland together with savings, quite young at 28 and 21... Both very determined and have plan A, B, C should anything happen.
> 
> Keeping the car and house so should things turn upside down we can come back with everything we need. That being said, glasses will be very very half full and optimistic regarding the move
> 
> ...


Both, also anything posted on the government website is on a hiring freeze, and there is another called Eures? or something like it that most of the postings are old/pre crisis.
As long as you have an exit plan I'd say go for it, you have nothing to lose but money and being so young you have tons of years to recoup losses, should there be any, and you will gain a lot from the experience and adventure!


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

One more thing to add, I feel that the economy hasn't hit bottom yet and won't for a while so for anyone moving now and hoping for jobs, you'd be moving and riding the unemployment wave to the bottom and then have to leave after having struggled for a year or two. To succeed timing is everything and this is so the wrong time! Wait until we start seeing an upturn and the chance of making a life here will be so much better. The forums give a skewed view in that people don't post their struggles and also don't post when the've given up and are moving back or worse are stuck in Cyprus with no options


----------



## roybern (Jul 9, 2013)

I certainly agree with the above. I had a job offer, teaching Science, in rural Cyprus but I'm not sure whether the job will be very secure - if at all. However, I have yet to make a final decision. Hope someone can help ??


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

roybern said:


> I certainly agree with the above. I had a job offer, teaching Science, in rural Cyprus but I'm not sure whether the job will be very secure - if at all. However, I have yet to make a final decision. Hope someone can help ??


Just wondering where in "Rural Cyprus?" There are several reputable English/American schools, but none that I know of in rural areas. Unless it is a Greek school, but it seems unlikely they would hire a foreigner when there are so many Cypriots unemployed and qualified to teach.


----------

